# Little Cricket has found her wings!



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Several times, the past few days, I've found Cricket in her cage when I had remembered leaving her on the kitchen island. A few minutes ago, I caught her in the act of flying as she flew from the island to the cubbard. She is 3 months old and still very delayed in development and so I'm excited she is catching up. [She may also be a he!]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congratulate the little miss/mr on her first small flight and thank you for sharing with us. She/he is adorable.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WELL.........we can FINALLY see the pictures! LOL.........wonder what they think the very first time they try thier wings and they actually work........


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

She (?) is a dear little bird 

It really can be hard to tell what they are at that age, or even well beyond. I'm still unsure about the three I had inside for quite a few weeks, though they are all young adults now.

John


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WHAT GREAT CLEAR PICS, Charis!!

I love the spread wings!! Wishing Cricket ALL THE BEST with many flights and growing up to be strong and healthy!!

I can SURE relate to the question: he? she?...I've had Gimie since MARCH 16, 2008 and she wasn't a squeaker then! I STILL am not sure if she's a hen! No eggs yet...she acts like a cock and seems quite taken with Mr. Squeaks, but Squeaks is definitely a MALE! *sigh* AND, she has been living with Dom, who is a male through and through! 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Cricket is a little doll baby, Charis. 
She sure knows what to do with those wings. 

Please do keep us updated on her progress. 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's a great "in flight" photo! Cricket sure is a cute little pijjie!

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*What is that white stuff?*

Cricket checking out the snow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Charis said:


> Cricket checking out the snow.


Picture pending approval..........Man, I hope the snow doesn't melt before we get to see it!!!


----------



## tuxedobaby (Sep 9, 2008)

its great to see cricket doing so well,i have followed her progress and its clear to see shes doing great and full of fun


----------



## lwerden (May 31, 2008)

So glad to see Cricket out and about. She is coming along beautifully.

You have done a fantastic job with her!!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yea! She's flying! The pics are great, and she looks to be very proud of herself. I'm glad she's doing so well. Good job, Charis. I love the shot looking out your back window. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm going to guess it is a she - not much irridescence around the neck. And she reminds me of Maggie (only Maggie's plumper...shhhhh...don't tell Maggie!).


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweetie! So glad she's with you to finish growning up safely!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Cricket is such a cutie!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

*I dare you to take it!*

She's carted this feather around all morning.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Boy, she gives good glare!!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes she does. Like a dog with a bone. LOL.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

So cute - looks like she is in a playful mood with her feather.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great picture, Charis! Soooo, were you brave enough to try and take the feather? 

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> Great picture, Charis! Soooo, were you brave enough to try and take the feather?
> 
> Terry


No Terry. I was not. Cricket kept her feather.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Bless her heart. It is getting cold and she has none to spare.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a CUTE picture of Cricket with HER feather!! That's just great, Charis!

HI FEATHER...GREAT to see you POSTING!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

That's a mean bird!  I wouldn't want to mess with that bird and her feather. She looks like she would jump you if you tried to. I ain't trying, and if you're smart, you won't too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Garye said:


> That's a mean bird!  I wouldn't want to mess with that bird and her feather. She looks like she would jump you if you tried to. I ain't trying, and if you're smart, you won't too.


LOL...she really isn't mean at all. She just looked that way in the picture.
Cricket is very funny and getting into everything, just like a toddler. Last night, she didn't have my full attention and I heard splish...splash and found Cricket taking a bath with the dishes I had left to soak. She had already bathed a couple of hours earlier.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Charis said:


> ...She had already bathed a couple of hours earlier.


Yeah, but not with bubbles!


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Cricket is so pretty and alert, it looks like she but I always thought that my Jorgito was a female until he decided to show his instints.. 

Ivette


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's funny. Maybe you could teach her to wash them! LOL. If that happens again, I want pictures.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> That's funny. Maybe you could teach her to wash them! LOL. If that happens again, I want pictures.



LOL, that is so funny....

Our Vinnie does the same thing - little devil moves so fast he's in the dishpan, soap and all, before I can stop him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> LOL, that is so funny....
> 
> Our Vinnie does the same thing - little devil moves so fast he's in the dishpan, soap and all, before I can stop him.


LOL...Charming! At least we know they are clean.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> LOL...Charming! At least we know they are clean.



The birds, or the dishes? LOL.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> The birds, or the dishes? LOL.


Mostly the birds I think!


----------

